# GTO JUDGE is the Best!



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE is the best...quick with a response and really shares his opinion and wisdom...He is the reason I spend my time HERE instead of elsewhere...this place treats you well...GTO JUDGE treats you like Family...:cheers

Thanks again Judge!

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I dunno what to say.. Thanks Bill.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Plus 1 on The Judge.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agree:agreearty:arty:arty:

The Best.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Plus 1 on The Judge.


:agree


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't know we were holding a popularity contest, but I agree! Very helpful, and all around good guy!! The rest of you guys are all right too!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Ahhhh! How sweet! Group hug time.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Ahhhh! How sweet! Group hug time.


Yayyy!

Now if we could just get him to stop being so stingy with that SAP...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> Yayyy!
> 
> Now if we could just get him to stop being so stingy with that SAP...


I don't think he's letting it go for less than $20k.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I spend time here because there is less B.S. than there is at "the other" GTO forum


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> Yayyy!
> 
> Now if we could just get him to stop being so stingy with that SAP...





6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think he's letting it go for less than $20k.




The Feds can do away with performance cars, regulate the industry out the wazoo force people to buy cars they don't want, but the Sports Appearance Package? That is what Pontiac was all about..... I'm putting one on the 70'. DeLorean speaks to me in my sleep. I keep hearing.. "INSTALL BABY, INSTALL."

If the country's dollar was based on the SAP standard, we'd not be 3 trillion in the red.









The 05' went down in value but the SAP is skyrocketing in value. 200k for the entire package, and I will throw the car in with it. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> I spend time here because there is less B.S. than there is at "the other" GTO forum


:agree


Ohh so thats the point of this thread, kiss up to the JUDGE to get him to come down on the SAP package. Humm sounds like an idea.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> :agree
> 
> 
> Ohh so thats the point of this thread, kiss up to the JUDGE to get him to come down on the SAP package. Humm sounds like an idea.


Come down? It seems like he's going up. You'd think he drop it to at least $100K since the economy is crappy. Greedy dawg!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Come down? It seems like he's going up. You'd think he drop it to at least $100K since the economy is crappy. Greedy dawg!


The SAP speculators have driven the price up. According to the Barrett Jackson sliding index, there is no recession. I estimate that by the 4th of July the value will rise to 250K. The speculators will drive the inflation up.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Carefull JUDGE you may have to hire some armed guards.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The SAP speculators have driven the price up. According to the Barrett Jackson sliding index, there is no recession. I estimate that by the 4th of July the value will rise to 250K. The speculators will drive the inflation up.


I'm not buying that!! :shutme

Yo silversport! I don't think you completed your thread title. I think you meant, *"GTO JUDGE is the Best... GOUGER!"*.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm not buying that!! :shutme
> 
> Yo silversport! I don't think you completed your thread title. I think you meant, *"GTO JUDGE is the Best... GOUGER!"*.


Gotta make capitalists $ before I am forced to spread the SAP around.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm not buying that!! :shutme
> 
> Yo silversport! I don't think you completed your thread title. I think you meant, *"GTO JUDGE is the Best... GOUGER!"*.


Naw...I got it right...I have SAP too...
Bill


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

silversport said:


> Naw...I got it right...I have SAP too...
> Bill


AHHH! Now I see what's going on. There is a SAP brotherhood forming here.  I think me and my Maggie clan need to do something about this. *IT'S THREAD HIJACKING TIME!! WHERE ARE ALL OF MY MAGGIE-ITES??*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> AHHH! Now I see what's going on. There is a SAP brotherhood forming here.  I think me and my Maggie clan need to do something about this. *IT'S THREAD HIJACKING TIME!! WHERE ARE ALL OF MY MAGGIE-ITES??*


Is this the time we lock are rings together?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gm4life said:


> Is this the time we lock are rings together?


No. We can just roll side by side so our whining can be heard better.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

silversport said:


> GTO JUDGE is the best...quick with a response and really shares his opinion and wisdom...He is the reason I spend my time HERE instead of elsewhere...this place treats you well...GTO JUDGE treats you like Family...:cheers
> 
> Thanks again Judge!
> 
> Bill


i said this in another posting. we are like a family here. arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> No. We can just roll side by side so our whining can be heard better.


Yeah, that's great, but we'd rather hear the cars!!  :rofl:


Don't make us Ole Skool GTO guys come in here and wipe this thread up!! :seeya:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, that's great, but we'd rather hear the cars!!  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Don't make us Ole Skool GTO guys come in here and wipe this thread up!! :seeya:


You mean there is an even BIGGER GTO???


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, that's great, but we'd rather hear the cars!!  :rofl:
> 
> 
> Don't make us Ole Skool GTO guys come in here and wipe this thread up!! :seeya:


Look Granny! The only thing you're gonna wipe up is the oil leaking from your rear main seal.  You do know we younguns have the fastest GTOs.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

See???...just like Family!...
Bill


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Look Granny! The only thing you're gonna wipe up is the oil leaking from your rear main seal.  You do know we younguns have the fastest GTOs.



Wait a second, my rear main seal resembles that remark!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> Wait a second, my rear main seal resembles that remark!!


:rofl:


----------

